# What helps you stay organized?



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> one thing ive begun doing religiously
> 
> 
> i carry a small handheld tape recorder with me. At the end of the day - i'll go back, listen to all my notes - and make that neverending list of things to do ...


You do realize that you are actually....'talking to your self'....which may be a sign of .....loosing your mind.....


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

dirt diggler said:


> i carry a small handheld tape recorder with me.


they still make those things:laughing: I hear ya, I do the same thing voice recorder on the phone records mpegs, get in plug phone and active sync transfers everything automatically into a file folder days notes


----------



## DamionR (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a pretty simple, extremely effective method I use for organization. I'm TERRIBLY unorganized by nature... and htis has save my ass so many times. I actually got it from a PDF file for women to organize their home lives.

Attached is a PDF with the info regarding this topic. The headings of each section look weird when I coverted it to PDF - so ignore that. The info is EXTREMELY useful. Download it and review it several times until it makes sense to you. Use it - it's completely worth the 10 minutes per day i spend to stay organized.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> You do realize that you are actually....'talking to your self'....which may be a sign of .....loosing your mind.....


:laughing: 
lol

atl - i couldn't afford the amount of acid it'd take to bring me back around:laughing: :laughing: 



so far - it's bout the best "organizer" ive got


----------

